# 1896 Waverly Belle ladies bicycle



## ranger79 (Aug 2, 2019)

Have a 1896 Waverly Belle ladies bicycle. I am looking for info on where I could get a wood chainguard


 and wood rear fender made with the lacing holes.


----------



## locomotion (Aug 2, 2019)

is this your bike or is it an example like it?
pretty bike!

here is the best guy for wood fenders and chainguards
https://www.woodysfenders.com/


----------



## Craig Allen (Aug 2, 2019)

Noah Stutzman does excellent wood fenders, chainguards and wood rims. 
33656 County Road 12, Baltic, Ohio 43804
330-897-1391


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 2, 2019)

Noah is a great craftsman and can make anything from your drawings.
He built a set of 30” x 1-1/2” rims, from drawings, for me and they’re perfect!


----------



## eeapo (Aug 2, 2019)

Looks very modern to me.


----------



## stezell (Aug 2, 2019)

I've actually got a ladies wood fender with skirt guard holes that's in need of repair. I'll send you some pictures tomorrow.
Sean


----------



## ranger79 (Aug 2, 2019)

stezell said:


> I've actually got a ladies wood fender with skirt guard holes that's in need of repair. I'll send you some pictures tomorrow.
> Sean



Thanks Sean. Looking forward to the pictures.  I want to keep my bike in it's original cond. Not all shiney. Just get some correct parts on it like the wood  chainguard and rear fender. Nice or old looking doesnt matter. Going to be in a display. Thanks, Eric.


----------



## ranger79 (Aug 2, 2019)

Craig Allen said:


> Noah Stutzman does excellent wood fenders, chainguards and wood rims.
> 33656 County Road 12, Baltic, Ohio 43804
> 330-897-1391



Thank you Craig. Woody's already said it isnt the style they do so will look at you reference.


----------



## stezell (Aug 3, 2019)

ranger79 said:


> Thanks Sean. Looking forward to the pictures.  I want to keep my bike in it's original cond. Not all shiney. Just get some correct parts on it like the wood  chainguard and rear fender. Nice or old looking doesnt matter. Going to be in a display. Thanks, Eric.



Eric I PM's you pics of the fender. 
Sean


----------

